# El aeropuerto más grande del mundo en Beijing.



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

*Un país dentro de un aeropuerto*
_Pekín inaugura la Terminal 3 de Norman Foster, el aeropuerto más grande del mundo, tras cuatro años de trabajos y 5.000 millones de euros_

La recién inaugurada terminal de Pekín es más un pequeño país que un aeropuerto. De hecho su creador, el arquitecto británico Norman Foster, asegura que no sólo es el más grande en su especie, supera a todas las terminales de Heathrow juntas, si no que también es el mayor edificio del mundo jamás construido.










Con más de tres kilómetros de longitud y un total de 986.000 metros cuadrados útiles, el Gobierno chino quiere que la flamante infraestructura impresione a las oleadas de extranjeros que se esperan con motivo de los Juegos Olímpicos. Que les impacte incluso antes de bajar del avión ya que, desde el cielo, la silueta de la terminal está diseñada para que recuerde a la de un dragón chino con una cubierta que imita sus escamas, aunque decidir si lo han conseguido o no será cuestión de los futuros visitantes.

Hecha a toda velocidad con un presupuesto cercano a los 5.000 millones de euros, los funcionarios todavía están realizando los últimos ajustes bajo la seria mirada de multitud de guardias de seguridad generalmente vestidos con chaquetas dos tallas más grandes que las suyas, según cuenta el reportero de la BBC James Reyunolds desde el terreno.

El vidrio y el acero son los principales materiales que forjan esta estructura con forma de 'I' y cuyo techo curvilíneo se compone de claraboyas triangulares que permiten aprovechar al máximo la luz y conservar el calor.

Unos cuantos metros por debajo, el suelo pulcramente abrillantado refleja el color dorado tradicional del país que domina la cubierta jaspeado por el rojo de las columnas en homenaje a los palacios imperiales. Algunas mujeres aprovechan la balanza de uno de los más de trescientos mostradores de facturación de la terminal para pesarse mientras en las pantallas se indica que el primer vuelo que ha empleado las nuevas infraestructuras, el SC1151 procedente de la provincia oriental china de Shandong, ha aterrizado a las 8.50 hora local.

El empleo de la más moderna tecnología queda patente en su servicio de maletas, capaz de gestionar más de 19.000 bultos a la hora.

Todo en este aeropuerto es gigante y maximalista, desde las pistas -diseñadas para acoger al A380, el gigante de la compañía europea Airbus- al interior de sus instalaciones. En ellas se dan cita más de 64 restaurantes chinos y occidentales y 90 tiendas.










*Capacidad para 76 millones de pasajeros*

Cuatro años ha tardado Norman Foster en erigir una estructura que permitirá el tránsito de 76 millones de pasajeros al año frente a los 53,7 millones que circularon en 2007 por el aeropuerto de Pekín, el noveno más transitado del mundo hasta la fecha aunque seguro que este año escalará algún puesto.

La terminal de Pekín duplica el tamaño de nueva Terminal 5 del aeropuerto de Heathrow, que se prevé abrir el próximo mes, y quintuplica su coste. No obstante, la diferencia más destacada es que la de la capital china se ha acabado en cuatro años mientras la de Londres lleva veinte en construcción.

Por supuesto, en China, el Gobierno no ha realizado concurso alguno ni ha establecido ningún tipo de control público de la obra, lo que le ha permitido hacer lo que quería. Sin sindicatos y con cualquier tipo de protesta laboral prohibida, los trabajos han avanzado 24 horas al día durante siete días a la semana.

La nueva terminal acogerá a 26 aerolíneas nacionales e internacionales de las que 6 son ya operativas: Sichuan Airlines, Shandong Airlines, Qatar Airways, Qantas Airways, British Airways y El Al Israel Airlines. Otras compañías como Air China y Lufthansa, empezarán a operar en esta terminal el 26 de marzo.

"Ha llevado el mismo tiempo construir la terminal que lo que ha durado conseguir los permisos públicos para Heathrow", reseña Foster, responsable también de la nueva infraestructura del principal aeropuerto de Londres. "Pero lo que ha costado dos siglos en el Viejo Continente, urbanizar Europa, en China parece que les va a llevar apenas 20 años", sentencia.

Aunque el Gobierno chino se ha esforzado con esta infraestructura en dar una mejor imagen de sus mermados servicios públicos, ahora ha tocado la hora de mejorar también el trato al viajero en los pocos meses que quedan hasta los juegos. Hasta los dirigentes de los aeropuertos del gigante asiático han admitido que queda mucho por hacer para alcanzar la calidad de los aeródromos rivales de Hong Kong, Singapur o Kuala Lumpur.










*Revolución urbanística y orgullo nacional*

En este sentido, mires donde mires en Pekín se pueden ver edificios en construcción. El nuevo estadio olímipico, conocido como el Nido del Pájaro, estará acabado en unas semanas. Un complejo auditorium, diseñado como un ovni, ha acogido su primer espectáculo en el distrito este de la capital.

Las torres dentadas de la nueva sede central de la televisión estatal china China también están avanzando rápidamente.

No obstante, asociaciones de derechos humanos denuncian que 1,25 millones de chinos han sido desplazados desde sus lugares de residencia para participar en la reconstrucción de Pekín.

Sin embargo, las autoridades chinas están orgullosas de la velocidad a la que avanzan los trabajos. "Hemos realizado en cuatro años el sueño de la nación China. La apertura de la infraestructura es una prueba del talento de nuestro pueblo y su capacidad de trabajar duro", se limita a declarar Dong Zhiyi, responsable del proyecto designado por el Gobierno estatal entre aplausos de la multitud congregada en una rueda de prensa sin preguntas.

"Nosotros hemos hecho en cuatro años lo que en Heathrow está tardando veinte, ¿cuál de los dos métodos es el mejor?", interroga Zhiyi mientras algunos oficiales bostezan junto a una de las inmensas columnas de color rojo imperial que ascienden hasta el techo.










Reportaje de El País: http://www.elpais.com/articulo/economia/pais/dentro/aeropuerto/elpepueco/20080229elpepueco_5/Tes

Algunos renders en http://www.eikongraphia.com/?p=1415


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Espectacular!!!!!


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

Increíble. En China, a diferencia de India, se nota el crecimiento.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Lo leía a la volada cuando compré el periódico, pero de verdad es una tremenda obra: 76 millones de pasajeros! Cómo se nota que hace tiempo están en las grandes ligas.
El diseño exquisito y la obra final también.
Una loca noticia más que nos llega de esa parte del mundo.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

impresionante de verdad


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

wow, que megaestructura tan impresionante!!!!! como solo los chinos lo saben hacer, me inmagino que todo esto es en preparacion para los juegos olimpicos venideros.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

simplemete increible!!


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

En área también será el más grande? O sólo es la terminal más grande? Yo pensaba el Aeropuerto de Barajas, en Madrid era el más grande en área.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

:eek2: Impresionante, no tengo otra palabra. Otra prueba de que China esta haciendo las cosas en serio.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Simplemente hermoso, yo conozco algunos aeropuertos europeos y aeropuertos como los de Francia son sorprendentes y este es más grande e imponente no quisiera ni imaginarme como debe ser estar en el  

Gracias por la informacion


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

esta gigante y bien moderno, pero creo que le falta pistas tiene como tres no?


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Impresionante! es un hecho que su acelerada construcción fue con miras a las olimpiadas, los chinos no iban a desperdiciar esta oportunidad de mostrar al mundo su pujanza y niveles de desarrollo alcanzados.

pd: en lo personal nunca me han gustado los aeropuertos gigantes, son muy complicados, ojalá el nuevo de Beijin rompa esquemas.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

JT 69 said:


> Impresionante! es un hecho que su acelerada construcción fue con miras a las olimpiadas, los chinos no iban a desperdiciar esta oportunidad de mostrar al mundo su pujanza y niveles de desarrollo alcanzados.
> 
> pd: en lo personal nunca me han gustado los aeropuertos gigantes, son muy complicados, ojalá el nuevo de Beijin rompa esquemas.


Tienes razon en lo complicados que son pero son impresionantes


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

demasiado bellloooo


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Pero que tal aeropuerto ! Inmenso y hermoso ! Una gran obra de la arquitectura contemporánea !!!


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Increíble, los chinos no dejan de sorprender, aunque me parece descomunal la inversión.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Jaw-dropping ! La ultima foto parece sacada de la pelicula " El Quinto Elemento " ( The fifth element )


----------



## luisch2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

PaiMei74 said:


> Por supuesto, en China, el Gobierno no ha realizado concurso alguno ni ha establecido ningún tipo de control público de la obra, lo que le ha permitido hacer lo que quería. Sin sindicatos y con cualquier tipo de protesta laboral prohibida, los trabajos han avanzado 24 horas al día durante siete días a la semana.
> ....
> No obstante, asociaciones de derechos humanos denuncian que 1,25 millones de chinos han sido desplazados desde sus lugares de residencia para participar en la reconstrucción de Pekín.
> 
> ...


Claro, en Europa demoran más los procesos de construcción porque hay serios controles medioambientales y urbanísticos, la supervisión es exhaustiva para evitar malversación del dinero, además se respetan los derechos de los trabajadores. En China, como no existe *democracia*, el gobierno hace lo que quiere, no hay oposición ni prensa libre, pero si mucha corrupción y abusos laborales. ¿Por qué creen que hay tantos ciudadanos chinos que salen de su país a buscar un mejor futuro en el extranjero?
Pero bueno, el resultado está a la vista, el aeropuerto ha quedado impresionante. Impresionante como el Palacio Imperial y la Muralla China, construidos hace siglos, pero manteniendo el mismo sistema de explotación a los trabajadores.hno:

PD: Seguro que con este comentario me van a dar duro pero tenía que hacerlo.


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

pobres chinos!!! ese aeropuerto es un monumento, pero ha sido construido a corto plazo a coste de explotacion y maltrato


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

^^ Eso de la explotación y maltrato que reciben los chinos es un tema que ha sido recontra inflado. Si bien los ingresos son muy bajos a comparación de cualquier otra potencia industrial, les alcanza para cubrir su canasta básica. Su clase media a crecido significativamente sacando a relucir la redución de la pobreza, inclusive se está viendo el surgimiento de una clase media alta con refinados gustos en automóviles y viajes al exterior. Es justamente en este último punto donde el Perú tratará de captar el máximo flujo de ese contingente, ya que no hace mucho fuimos declarados "destino turístico oficial" por parte de China. La oferta y la demanda han cambiado ese país.. si los tratan mal en un trabajo pues se buscan otro, los trabajos abundan y ningún empresario es tan estúpido para dejar escapar buenos trabajadores.


----------

